# 'Viking' has landed !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had a nice visit yestidday from Tom/Viking.. He laid a pile of new mesquite blanks on me (much appreciated) and a bunch of much needed .308 cartridges and helped (LOL..he dun the work...I just supervised) me to try and put the new blade on the band saw..One little detail had escaped me. The manual said to use a 93.5 inch blade, but I had forgot that Trod told me he had put a 6" riser on the saw.....SO...I now have on hand a brand new 93.5" x 1/2" Woodslicer Precision Resawing Blade on hand that is available FREE to anyone who can use it. We tried to stretch the blade an extry 12"...but that hardened steel is tough..lol... Re-read the manual and it reminded me that I needed a 105" blade if I wuz using a riser.. Got that booger ordered now...BUT I did learn how to change blades my ownself now..LOL.. The 'freebie' blade fits the Jet Mini lathe if any of you are using one of them. Yore welcome to it...just lemme know how to get it to ya... Muchas gracias for the help anyways, Tom.. At least I learnt sumthin yestidday..:tongue:

Tom also dropped off a dozen *BEAUTIFUL* Warrior pens as well..Along with the two dozen I've turned out this will complete the order for 35 pens for the Apache Attack group over in the sandbox........TexasT, lemme know how to get them to you for your Wife's next box to Charlie... Pix of Viking/Tom's pens below...

ALSO...MAN !!!!..a *whole evening* without 2cool..That was ROUGH !!!:tongue:
Mighty glad to be back in contact with my 'world'...:tongue:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Think the blade has found a new good 'home' with speckle-catcher....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That stinks Jim. I think you are going to like that Woodslicer blade. I know I like mine and has lasted forever. Those pens look great and know they will be appreciated. Your right, yesterday was quiet here on this section and seems 2cool was down part of the day with problems of some kind. Geat looking pens as Usual.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL, Slip...I took your recommendation on the Woodslicer...AND...if it don't cut like butter I'm a comin' lookin' for ya..

At least I had Tom to walk me thru the blade change.. I can learn by watching..but I have hell understanding the instruction books...:headknock

Oh..and, incidentally...this pen pix are of Tom's work...and they are BEAUTIFUL...:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> . The 'freebie' blade fits the *Jet Mini Lathe*.


Waallll...Pretty obvious skrew up on my part..but the blade fits the Jet 14" *BANDSAW*... That blade on the lathe would make for a 'Weapon of Mass Destruction' for shore...:headknock

In any event...it's found a good new home if we can hook up.... (embarrassed)....

Mea Culpae !!!! jd..

(know this post is completely unnecessary....but I don't want any of youse guys to figger the old phart had finally COMPLETELY lost ALL his 'marbles'.... That'll come soon enough, I'm shore...LOL)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, I really enjoyed the visit with you and glad I finally got a chance to meet you and your wife. I also appreciate the lessons on cartridge pens, deer horns and inserts - looking forward to putting them to use. I looked at my bandsaw and I'm pretty sure I can cut those thin slices on it. I'll give it a try and if it works OK I'll send some light colored slices your way. I went to my granddaughters birthday yesterday and took a look at my miter saw and I think it will work as well IF I ever get it back from my son.







Let me know if you have any problems with the band saw after you get the new blade and I'll be glad to drop by and give you a hand. Glad to do the pens - can't think of a better cause. I need to finish up Mesquite pens for the guys on my deer lease and that should be the last of my major projects for the time being. Richard (ET) was kind enough to send me some of the spalted Hackberry and I'm looking forward to giving that a try - hope I can do it justice.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Waallll...Pretty obvious skrew up on my part..but the blade fits the Jet 14" *BANDSAW*... That blade on the lathe would make for a 'Weapon of Mass Destruction' for shore...:headknock
> 
> In any event...it's found a good new home if we can hook up.... (embarrassed)....
> 
> ...


I thought eveybody already knew that??:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I thought eveybody already knew that??:rotfl:


--------------------------------

Watch it there, 'Kid'...!!!!!

Yore right on the edge of getting cut out of "The Will" *again*...hurricane or no hurricane....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Viking, how thin of slices are you trying to do? I have that new handy, dandy drum sander that makes quick work of making consistent thin stuff. That's why I bought it.
later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

They would be about 1/8" and cut at an angle. This gives me another thought - might be able to resaw strips at 1/8" then crosscut to size. How about it Slip Knot - would that work?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Viking, if you are cutting the slices for inlays. All I did is use the bandsaw and cross cut at an angle in thin slices of different species of pen blanks. I kinda like around 30 degrees or something like that. I set my miter on my bandsaw and cut a bunch and eyeball the thickness so when I finish, I have all kinds of thicknesses. I do this with some lighter wood and darker wood for cutting a bunch of inlay material. I usually cut it at same angle I cut my pen blank for the inlay so they are all same angle and size. I tried a miter saw but the kerf is too wide and tends to waste more wood than you get out of it. If you stack two lighter blanks and cut at one time, you have identical thicknesses. I usually make my darker wood a little wider than the lighter thin ones. I will repost a photo of one I did for reference. Would be glad to show anyone at any time also if desired.
Your method would work fine with the resaw also. I just think it is easier to use pen blanks.

Here is a reference photo of one I did not long ago and another I did a good while back. These are two different pens and notice the lighter Oak inlay is thicker in the second version. I kinda like the thinner version myself. I have done many others and vary the thicknesses and angles also.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I sliced a dozen or so lighter ones on the bandsaw last night without a problem. Glued one in a blank to see how it worked and I'll try to crosscut later today and glue in another one. Have you ever tried regular wood glue? I didn't have any accelerator and it seemed my gloves stuck better than the wood. Just wondering if Titebond would work OK since I clamped them up overnight anyway?? 

Tortuga - I have no problem slicing them - how many "chips" would you like?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"V"..thanks for the offer but I broke out a little mini table saw I got a year ago and it works great on the 'chips'..It'll only cut 3/4" but that's enough for anything except the real biggies like the Majestic.. I've just been inserting them with CA and holding with hand pressure for about a minute till it takes hold then leaving overnight to dry. Thinking I might try and make a jig of some kind to hold them. I've still got a few strips of Corian that Bill or GB sent me a long time ago and was thinking I might use them to hold the blanks while they dry ..Possible spray the corian with Teflon or Silicone and see if mebbe the CA wouldn't stick to it.. A long shot, but I'll let ya know..


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Jim, just cover it with a piece of wax paper. You can turn off what wont tear off.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, FF.."The simplest way is always the best way"

Thanks....Now, why didn't I think of that ?...LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim Don't use silicone!! It will make the CA bubble up.


----------

